# Skalierung 9-10VDC auf 0-10VDC



## MrLeeh (3 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich brauche eure Hilfe bei folgendem Thema: Kennt jemand einen Messumformer oder TV mit dem eine beliebige Eingangssignalbreite (z.B. 9...10V) auf das Einheitssignal 0-10V skaliert werden kann. 

Danke und freundliche Grüße
MrLeeh


----------



## online (4 August 2011)

Müsste mit dem http://www.pma-online.de/de/produkte/ci45.html funktionieren.
Habe ich gute erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## MrLeeh (9 August 2011)

online schrieb:


> Müsste mit dem http://www.pma-online.de/de/produkte/ci45.html funktionieren.
> Habe ich gute erfahrungen mit gemacht.



Hallo Online,

Leider ist der Wandler zu langsam für meine Anwendung. Er hat eine Wandlungszeit von >100ms. Ich brauche aber 10ms. Trotzdem danke für den guten Tipp. Für andere Anwendungen komme ich viell. mal drauf zurück.

mfg
MrLeeh


----------



## leg-gmbh (27 August 2011)

Hallo MrLeeh,

hier gibt es Trennverstäker nach Kundenspezifikation und mit Übertragungsfrequenzen bis 5kHz. Sollte für deinen Anwendungsfall mehr als ausreichen.

http://www.leg-gmbh.de/html/tv8_trennverstaerker.html

Gruß LEG Team


----------

